# Can't login to app after picking up HS kids -- is this a deactivation without warning?



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

Yesterday I picked up some high school kids and before realizing how young they were, I slid the start ride slider. I figured what the F, why not, what's the worst that can happen? Better than trying to kick them out and cause any potential issues.

One annoying issue was that my dash cam was not recording since I try to only record active rides and don't always forget to start/stop recording for each and every ride, and it's a bit awkward to start recording mid-ride. You probably know where this story is going.

On the way one of the kids pulls out a can and opens it before I have a chance to realize what's going on. I peek in the rear view and see is a beer can. Long story short I ask and he admits and says "my bad" and offers to get out, no real confrontation or drama. I didn't make a big deal of it since he volunteered to leave. We were less than a mile from the destination. I didn't report this to Uber. I gave them a standard 5* rating in fear of retaliation.

This morning I can't login to the app, it says account needs attention. I call support and they tell me my account has been deactivated and don't tell me any more. WTF. I can only imagine it was from yesterday's incident?

What's my next move, besides go to GLH, and what should I do or expect or prepare for?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

CT1 said:


> What's my next move, besides go to GLH, and what should I do or expect or prepare for?


Lyft?


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

No, happened on a Uber ride


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

MHR said:


> Lyft?


A company that pays 30 - 40 cents a mile is an option?


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

Oh he's saying Lyft is my other option because there's no way out of this deactivation?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

CT1 said:


> Oh he's saying Lyft is my other option because there's no way out of this deactivation?


Actually I don't know if there's a way out.

I would suggest going to the nearest GLH and speaking with someone in person.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

It all depends on what the complaint is. For all you know, the kid with the beer was seen by a friend if his parents' and told them that he found the beer in your car or that you gave it to him.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

CT1 said:


> Yesterday I picked up some high school kids and before realizing how young they were, I slid the start ride slider. I figured what the F, why not, what's the worst that can happen? Better than trying to kick them out and cause any potential issues.
> 
> One annoying issue was that my dash cam was not recording since I try to only record active rides and don't always forget to start/stop recording for each and every ride, and it's a bit awkward to start recording mid-ride. You probably know where this story is going.
> 
> ...


Oops. High school kids are the worst pax you could ever pick up for difficult rides and, much worse, false reports. Given a pickup choice of high school kids or The Grim Reaper, Beelzebub, Regan from the Exorcist and Donald Trump standing together in a red curb no stopping zone outside a bar on the drunk shift at 2am with no surge and a 45+ ping, there'd be no contest.

You say that you're deactivated, but more likely (and best case) is that your account has been suspended for "speeding", "bad driving" etc. If there have been no other reports of whatever the children chose for the reason then you'll be reactivated soon.

Worst case, if the complaint is "he touched me" then the reactivation of your account will be the very least of your worries.

Why drivers pick up children is a total mystery to me.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Without corroborating evidence, (i.e., video) you are likely screwed. You accepted a ride knowing it was minors, then they started consuming alcohol in your car. IMHO, regardless of your innocence, it appears circumstances are not favorable. We all know who's side Uber is going to take.

Seems like switching to Lyft and not looking back is solid advice. Along with arming yourself with a camera, and never picking up kids again.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

CT1 said:


> No, happened on a Uber ride


I warned you in another post the other day about deactivation. You should have heeded my warning. But your cocky attitude got in the way.

So here it is, just like I predicted it would be, your deactivation thread.

Open alcoholic beverages in your car with minors? Even if it was theirs I think you are permanently done. Hope the police do not come knocking at your door.



welikecamping said:


> Without corroborating evidence, (i.e., video) you are likely screwed. You accepted a ride knowing it was minors, then they started consuming alcohol in your car. IMHO, regardless of your innocence, it appears circumstances are not favorable. We all know who's side Uber is going to take.
> 
> Seems like switching to Lyft and not looking back is solid advice. Along with arming yourself with a camera, and never picking up kids again.


The fact he picked up minors alone will result in deactivation.

He is done. Uber is unforgiving in this type of situation.

@CT1 it is your own fault. You have no one to blame but yourself.

I guess you will not be coming here bragging about how much $$$ you make or how many rides you take anymore.

Better go return that rental to Uber.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

When I signed up for Uber, I learned as much as I could from their website. Then I found a documentary on YouTube and watched the history of Rideshare. Finally, I found this chat room. This is where I learned the most. The point is, I went to the effort to learn the rules.

Lessons you have learned:
Don’t live in fear of retribution. 
Never say “maybe it will be OK”
Leave the camera on - you will forget to turn it on every time you need it most. 
Don’t drive unescorted minors. 
Report everything illegal that happens in your car, to Uber right after it happens. 
CYA!!!!!!!


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Man... so many mistakes in one ride. Picking up minors and not ending the trip *and* reporting once you discovered they were underage. Not having a proper dash camera that runs whenever the car is on. Giving them 5 stars instead of 1 and not reporting first after the ride ended on a slight sour note. Phew. Sorry to kick a man when he's down, but it's probably for the better to get out of this gig. It could have been much worse and hopefully this is the end of this matter. You might even be reactivated, but I'd take a long, hard look through these forums before hitting the road again.

And Gift of Fish is spot on. High school riders are probably some of the worst you can get. Typically they are emotionally and mental immature, entitled, broke and as deep as a puddle. No issue throwing you under the bus to ruin for job/life to save their own skin when an authority figure puts the even the lightest of squeezes on.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> CYA!!!!!!!


Is that "CYA" as in "See Ya" or "Cover Your Ass" or both? :roflmao:


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

CT1 said:


> Yesterday I picked up some high school kids and before realizing how young they were, I slid the start ride slider. I figured what the F, why not, what's the worst that can happen? Better than trying to kick them out and cause any potential issues.
> 
> One annoying issue was that my dash cam was not recording since I try to only record active rides and don't always forget to start/stop recording for each and every ride, and it's a bit awkward to start recording mid-ride. You probably know where this story is going.
> 
> ...


Your next move is to start preparing your resume.

1. I did 37 rides in 10. 5 hours. Bet I can do 50 in 12.
2. I can change an O2 sensor in 15 minutes.
3. I have advertising experience (Firefly).

That should qualify you for some high-paying job. Good luck my salty friend.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

LOL. I once busted my own HS daughter trying to sneak beers out to a "sleepover" in a pillowcase. When confronted, she didn't even hesitate to toss her friend under the bus, telling me it was her friends beer. Even knowing who her friend was, all that mattered was possession, and that sleepover failed to happen. Too bad it was bud lite as well. Had her pour that ish right down the drain, while questioning her taste in beer.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> Your next move is to start preparing your resume.
> 
> 1. I did 37 rides in 10. 5 hours. Bet I can do 50 in 12.
> 2. I can change an O2 sensor in 15 minutes.
> ...


He could use me as a personal reference.

SinTaxERROR was mean to me  ?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I’m sure you feel bad enough as is, but there is nothing good from taking unaccompanied minors. Be thankful it’s just Uber you’re dealing with and not the parent(s). The kids could’ve come up with a big lie, like saying you tried to entice them with beer. 

If Uber saves you, always report to them first, decline all minors, and give those problems pax a 1. It’s ridiculous when drivers give bad pax a 5. That is just hurtling the next driver. This is why I’m leery of pax who are rated a 5.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Get your affairs in order. Then turn youself in to your local authorities. Typically it's 5-10 years for your crimes.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

mrpjfresh said:


> Man... so many mistakes in one ride. Picking up minors and not ending the trip *and* reporting once you discovered they were underage. Not having a proper dash camera that runs whenever the car is on. Giving them 5 stars instead of 1 and not reporting first after the ride ended on a slight sour note. Phew. Sorry to kick a man when he's down, but it's probably for the better to get out of this gig. It could have been much worse and hopefully this is the end of this matter. You might even be reactivated, but I'd take a long, hard look through these forums before hitting the road again.
> 
> And Gift of Fish is spot on. High school riders are probably some of the worst you can get. Typically they are emotionally and mental immature, entitled, broke and as deep as a puddle. No issue throwing you under the bus to ruin for job/life to save their own skin when an authority figure puts the even the lightest of squeezes on.


Will Uber review dash cam events?
I sent them an issue once, Uber responded "we do not review videos"



CT1 said:


> Yesterday I picked up some high school kids and before realizing how young they were, I slid the start ride slider. I figured what the F, why not, what's the worst that can happen? Better than trying to kick them out and cause any potential issues.
> 
> One annoying issue was that my dash cam was not recording since I try to only record active rides and don't always forget to start/stop recording for each and every ride, and it's a bit awkward to start recording mid-ride. You probably know where this story is going.
> 
> ...


Can't speak for high school age students
But college kids compete
in "_who can get the most Uber drivers deactivated "_

Reporting driver drunk is the easiest
Followed by
Driver refuse my support animal ? whether they have an animal or not


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

CT1 said:


> Yesterday I picked up some high school kids and before realizing how young they were, I slid the start ride slider. I figured what the F, why not, what's the worst that can happen? Better than trying to kick them out and cause any potential issues.
> 
> One annoying issue was that my dash cam was not recording since I try to only record active rides and don't always forget to start/stop recording for each and every ride, and it's a bit awkward to start recording mid-ride. You probably know where this story is going.
> 
> ...


This is Uber's fault because they need to figure out a real way to keep kids off the system but unfortunately you're the one who will take the hit.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

goneubering said:


> This is Uber's fault because they need to figure out a real way to keep kids off the system but unfortunately you're the one who will take the hit.


Uber needs paying customers from all age groups
more than drivers


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Kind of pointless guessing here since we don't know what the deactivation is for. As has been said, go to GLH and see what happens. However, if the suspension/deactivation is due to something that happened on that ride, you walked into that one yourself. Driving minors around is not a good thing at all and when you noticed they were just that, the ride should have ended right there, preferrably not even started. With a report to Uber, to boot.

One thing I do have a beef with is the fact that the account holders are not being held accountable for this crap. You need to be 18 to open an account, so if these kids were not 18, it was one of their parents, friend over 18 or who ever, that ordered the ride. They should pay a price. But yeah..., we know who comes first in this scheme, so... 



welikecamping said:


> while questioning her taste in beer.


And for a *very* good reason! :roflmao:


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I warned you in another post the other day about deactivation. You should have heeded my warning. But your cocky attitude got in the way.
> 
> So here it is, just like I predicted it would be, your deactivation thread.
> 
> ...


There should be no reason any driver picks up students (against the TOS) yet Uber still sends pick ups to schools. So, when you say you "have no one to blame but yourself" you are wrong. Uber is responsible for sending the illegal ride to the driver. Just as they put a geofence around the airport they could do the same with destinations with the words HIGH SCHOOL in them. The majority of paxoles at a high school are likely, statistically, going to be under 18 thus again, UBER is aware of the problem but still dispatches these rides to drivers. With all of the technology Uber has and the games they play with the drivers app you KNOW they can curtail the high school student pick-up problem but won't as it is money in their pocket..... who cares about the safety/security/welfare of the drivers or paxoles as long as it translates into the almighty dollar for Uber and its investors.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

TomTheAnt said:


> You need to be 18 to open an account, so if these kids were not 18, it was one of their parents, friend over 18 or who ever, that ordered the ride. They should pay a price. But yeah..., we know who comes first in this scheme, so...


A pax told me once when he was 17, he set up his account and had to put his birthday in. Uber knows minors sign up, but they pretend they don't for liability reasons.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

One of the parents probably complained to Uber that you picked up their minor child and let them drink in your car. Unfortunately.


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

Oh well. I guess my r/s days are over. You guys were right. :'(''''


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

There is actually an option in Driver's App for reporting, 'Underage Rider.' Anyone runs into this situation, give a 1 Star and select that option.



CT1 said:


> Oh well. I guess my r/s days are over. You guys were right. :'(''''


Count your blessings, your family and Car will thank you.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

nouberipo said:


> With all of the technology Uber has and the games they play with the drivers app you KNOW they can curtail the high school student pick-up problem but won't as it is money in their pocket who care about the safety/security/welfare of the drivers or paxoles.


Well... It is also money in their pocket from the legitimate pax that come out of those places, so... ?‍♂


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Is that "CYA" as in "See Ya" or "Cover Your Ass" or both? :roflmao:


Cover your ass


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

Went to the GLH and they told me my account is permanently deactivated and is final. They won't tell me any more.

I guess there's always Lyft.

I heard McDonald's is always hiring and Walmart greeter position pays better than ever.

And I could rob a bank or three on the side to make ends meet.

Such a sad day. :'(''''


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

CT1 said:


> Went to the GLH and they told me my account is permanently deactivated and is final. They won't tell me any more.
> 
> I guess there's always Lyft.
> 
> ...


In every adversity lies a seed for an equal or greater opportunity.

Good luck?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

CT1 said:


> Went to the GLH and they told me my account is permanently deactivated and is final. They won't tell me any more.
> 
> I guess there's always Lyft.
> 
> ...


No need to ruin your car for Lyft. Grab a p/t job, like bartending, wait staff, retail or warehouse. All will pay more and won't kill your car.


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

I spent all my money last night on hookers and blow.

Can't even afford a clean new trash bag to commit suicide with.

Such a sad day. :'('''


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

CT1 said:


> And I could rob a bank or three on the side to make ends meet.


If you're about to be homeless, that's not a bad idea, then you can get free cable, food and medical in prison. Still s better option than U/L.

There's more to life than these cruddy R/S gigs. Now is the time to reinvent yourself. Cheer up!


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

Who's the cable provider and what channel package? Do they have HBO? I need HBO. Maybe Cinemax too since it'll be lonely in there. Hmm ?


----------



## SuperBot (Aug 21, 2019)

CT1 said:


> Went to the GLH and they told me my account is permanently deactivated and is final. They won't tell me any more.
> 
> Such a sad day. :'(''''


Sorry to hear that. Unfortunately with Uber, one mistake and you're out. There's no second chance.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

CT1 said:


> Who's the cable provider and what channel package? Do they have HBO? I need HBO. Maybe Cinemax too since it'll be lonely in there. Hmm ?


Bubba and his buddies will keep you company in jail. Then you can get experience making license plates in prison. ?


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

Is judge Judy available in 4k?


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Why drivers pick up children is a total mystery to me.


After you've been sitting and waiting for 45 minutes in a "high traffic" area without a ping, they are really tempting.


----------



## Clevername (Mar 28, 2019)

Amazon is everywhere and always looking for drivers.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Bubba and his buddies will keep you company in jail. Then you can get experience making license plates in prison. ?


Vaseline prices through the roof at commissary.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

nouberipo said:


> There should be no reason any driver picks up students (against the TOS) yet Uber still sends pick ups to schools. So, when you say you "have no one to blame but yourself" you are wrong. Uber is responsible for sending the illegal ride to the driver. Just as they put a geofence around the airport they could do the same with destinations with the words HIGH SCHOOL in them. The majority of paxoles at a high school are likely, statistically, going to be under 18 thus again, UBER is aware of the problem but still dispatches these rides to drivers. With all of the technology Uber has and the games they play with the drivers app you KNOW they can curtail the high school student pick-up problem but won't as it is money in their pocket who care about the safety/security/welfare of the drivers or paxoles.


I have picked up teachers in high schools.


----------



## ObsidianSedan (Jul 13, 2019)

Very sorry to hear of this outcome.

Hindsight being 20/20, one takeaway for your fellow drivers is this. Your dashcam should start recording automatically when you start the car and stop recording only when you turn it off. Nothing should ever go unrecorded. The only thing you need to remember is to swap 256 GB cards at the start of every shift so that you aren't overwriting video from a couple of days earlier.

Second, the minute you learn that someone is breaking Uber's TOS, on camera, you'll have to stop the ride. When the rider inevitably complains, you've got video. We can only hope that with enough persistence, the unvarnished truth will help shape the final outcome.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

CT1 said:


> Yesterday I picked up some high school kids and before realizing how young they were, I slid the start ride slider. I figured what the F, why not, what's the worst that can happen? Better than trying to kick them out and cause any potential issues.
> 
> One annoying issue was that my dash cam was not recording since I try to only record active rides and don't always forget to start/stop recording for each and every ride, and it's a bit awkward to start recording mid-ride. You probably know where this story is going.
> 
> ...


---------------------------
Dang !!! I was so looking forward to your losing 50 rides in 12 hours and collecting $20 from you. Why would you allow a teenager to get in your car and open a beer, which he probably stole ? He probably went home drunk and told daddy that the Uber driver gave it to him. You missed a golden opportunity to teach this kid a lesson. Mom and dad can yell and lecture about stealing and drinking BUT, the Uber driver stops the car and orders them out BECAUSE (1) he is breaking the law (2) the law, Uber and I allow no open containers in a vehicle (3) he is to young to drink (4) he is in violation of Uber T.O.S. (5) etc.
Not only have you embarrassed him in front of his friends but they are pissed because they have to walk or wait for another car because of him. BY simply following the rules, you give the lesson that his behavior is NOT acceptable and here are the results of his actions. 
Your Bad !!!! Please do not sign up for Lyft. We don't want you either !!!!



goneubering said:


> This is Uber's fault because they need to figure out a real way to keep kids off the system but unfortunately you're the one who will take the hit.


-------------------------------
I agree that U/L should find away to keep underage out of the system but that will never happen. Most of these kids use their parents account. Neither would be considered at fault because when a new paxs registers they sign an agreement stating they are 18 years of age. The T.O.S. is basically a legal agreement and people UNDER 18 cannot sign legal agreements. 
Liquor stores are under state regulation. Is it the states fault if a liquor store owner sells alcohol to a minor ? 
Drivers are under U/L regulations. Is it Ubers fault if a driver allows a minor in the car ? NO, and before you say it -- I am not a troll. Just stating the obvious.



Chorch said:


> I have picked up teachers in high schools.


------------------------
When you pick up a teacher or an adult at a high school, explain the age issue to them. I would bet that they often have a hard time getting a ride and do not know why. Tell them to send a text to the driver that they are over 21 and not a student.



nouberipo said:


> There should be no reason any driver picks up students (against the TOS) yet Uber still sends pick ups to schools. So, when you say you "have no one to blame but yourself" you are wrong. Uber is responsible for sending the illegal ride to the driver. Just as they put a geofence around the airport they could do the same with destinations with the words HIGH SCHOOL in them. The majority of paxoles at a high school are likely, statistically, going to be under 18 thus again, UBER is aware of the problem but still dispatches these rides to drivers. With all of the technology Uber has and the games they play with the drivers app you KNOW they can curtail the high school student pick-up problem but won't as it is money in their pocket..... who cares about the safety/security/welfare of the drivers or paxoles as long as it translates into the almighty dollar for Uber and its investors.


---------------------------------
Not doable. Too many students use parents account. These companies get 1,000,000 ride request PER DAY. How do they screen for riders under 18 years old ? All these rides go through the system. It is not like a human screens each trip.
What Uber/Lyft can do is have all account holders sign an agreement that the account holder is responsible for ALL trips requested on their account. With that simple move -- the account holder is now responsible for an underage person using the account.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

There has to be a law suit filed on this some how. U/L sending illegal requests. Kid committing perjury backed by the parent. 

This is not about riders pay. 

If I knew where the address is, I might have a serious talk with that parent. 

Call Jacbo 888 820 9050


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> It all depends on what the complaint is. For all you know, the kid with the beer was seen by a friend if his parents' and told them that he found the beer in your car or that you gave it to him.


Hopefully they didn't say you tried to diddle them or diddled yourself. ??‍♂


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> If I knew where the address is, I might have a serious talk with that parent.


LOL! That would go off really well, and then the parent could have you arrested for trespassing. The parent isn't going to listen to a stranger, especially a driver.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

You were doing an awful lot of rides per day
If some of those were repeat paxes it may have triggered something in the fraud algo
You know what you have to do. .


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Better that than assult .

But someone needs to find an Attorney who hates uber.


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

Invisible said:


> LOL! That would go off really well, and then the parent could have you arrested for trespassing. The parent isn't going to listen to a stranger, especially a driver.


I can vouch for that one. A few years ago teens kept parking about a football field away from my house and "partying". I dealt with it for weeks, police etc. Finally followed them home and talked to mom. Mom told me to F off even though her daughter was drunk and performing "activities" on two boys in the back of her car right by my house.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

It wasn't clear from your OP. Did the kid get out before the destination or did you drive him all the way?


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

CT1 said:


> I figured what the F, why not, what's the worst that can happen?


Now you know.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

CT1 said:


> Went to the GLH and they told me my account is permanently deactivated and is final. They won't tell me any more.
> 
> I guess there's always Lyft.
> 
> ...


Actually "robbing a bank" will guarantee you a free roof over your head, 3 free meals a day and an hour in the exercise yard daily as a guest of the federal department of corrections. Not such a bad deal
And
No Taxes ?


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Actually "robbing a bank" will guarantee you a free roof over your head, 3 free meals a day and an hour in the exercise yard daily as a guest of the federal department of corrections. Not such a bad deal
> And
> No Taxes ?


Still waiting on word re: HBO and Cinemax


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

He’s trolling all you guys ???


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> He's trolling all you guys ???


I imagined it from the beginning.

First picking up school kids, and then opening a beer? Too many things that don't add up....


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Chorch said:


> I imagined it from the beginning.
> 
> First picking up school kids, and then opening a beer? Too many things that don't add up....


The OP is quite the character lmao..



welikecamping said:


> LOL. I once busted my own HS daughter trying to sneak beers out to a "sleepover" in a pillowcase. When confronted, she didn't even hesitate to toss her friend under the bus, telling me it was her friends beer. Even knowing who her friend was, all that mattered was possession, and that sleepover failed to happen. Too bad it was bud lite as well. Had her pour that ish right down the drain, while questioning her taste in beer.


Think every parent has their own version to this story.. LOL


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

SFOspeedracer said:


> He's trolling all you guys ???


Actually this scenario is very plausible in my city. And kids start drinking young in WI.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Actually this scenario is very plausible in my city. And kids start drinking young in WI.


Lol that's true but

trust me on this one ?


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Chorch said:


> I imagined it from the beginning.
> 
> First picking up school kids, and then opening a beer? Too many things that don't add up....


This Op hustles 30 some odd rides a day. I don't imagine he cancels too many trips.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

CT1 said:


> Went to the GLH and they told me my account is permanently deactivated and is final. They won't tell me any more.
> 
> I guess there's always Lyft.
> 
> ...


If someone would have just reported you for driving underage teenagers, you would most likely have only received a warning as others before you have. Once they popped a beer the situation just went exponentially worse. The ONLY course of action at that point was to pull over kick them out and REPORT to Uber immediately.

Most times even when you get reported for something serious your account gets put on hold first. To go straight to deactivation means the report was severe. Short of assaulting a pax having a beer drinking underage pax in the car is pretty dam bad.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Lol that's true but
> 
> trust me on this one ?


I normally can sniff out the trolls. So I don't know. OP please post your screenshot of the ride.

But at least this one has educated new members not to take minors. I'm really sick of hearing, "Every other driver takes me or blah, blah, blah".


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

All of this could be prevented if uber showed the address on the ping for high schools at least, just dont accept. they used to show the address all the time................


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

CT1 said:


> Who's the cable provider and what channel package? Do they have HBO? I need HBO. Maybe Cinemax too since it'll be lonely in there. Hmm ?


Well in one Texas prison the answer is no.

I asked the dude I work out with, he said they only turned the TV on for one hour a day and that was for the news. They do have books though but only one fitness book apparently so he's always telling me what Arnold Schwarzenegger would say to all my complaining. He couldn't speak to what other books they offered. He did say his axe murdering cell mate was into the self help books.

If you need to know about the food I've got the inside info on that as well.


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

MHR said:


> Well in one Texas prison the answer is no.
> 
> I asked the dude I work out with, he said they only turned the TV on for one hour a day and that was for the news. They do have books though but only one fitness book apparently so he's always telling me what Arnold Schwarzenegger would say to all my complaining. He couldn't speak to what other books they offered. He did say his axe murdering cell mate was into the self help books.
> 
> If you need to know about the food I've got the inside info on that as well.


Interesting. Not very convincing. I thought federal joints had mini golf and all?


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Now I like to bet you can’t do a certain amount of ride a day! Now it’s 0


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

CT1 said:


> Interesting. Not very convincing. I thought federal joints had mini golf and all?


His wasn't Federal. Just good old State of Texas.


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Now I like to bet you can't do a certain amount of ride a day! Now it's 0


You sure?


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

CT1 said:


> You sure?


 If you go to jail they'll be riding your donkey all day long. 50 rides a day no problem.?


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Cold Fusion said:


> Will Uber review dash cam events?
> I sent them an issue once, Uber responded "we do not review videos"


It is not so much for Uber as it is for safety and liability. If someone accuses me of a crime or performs one in my vehicle, I want nearly bulletproof evidence which can be used to help exonerate me or convict them in court in a worst case scenario. Three sides to every story: what you say, what they say and what the dash cam says. And dash cams do not lie.


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> This Op hustles 30 some odd rides a day. I don't imagine he cancels too many trips.


I thought I perfected the art to the point where they self-shuffle, but it's not a fool-proof method, yet... Needs to be honed more.



R3drang3r said:


> If you go to jail they'll be riding your donkey all day long. 50 rides a day no problem.?


Experience?


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

CT1 said:


> I thought I perfected the art to the point where they self-shuffle, but it's not a fool-proof method, yet... Needs to be honed more.
> 
> 
> Experience?


Not mine, but I imagine some
where in your future or past?


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

??????????

Some of you should not be drivers

I'd pay good money to go to some of you users stand up gig


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

MHR said:


> Well in one Texas prison the answer is no.
> 
> I asked the dude I work out with, he said they only turned the TV on for one hour a day and that was for the news. They do have books though but only one fitness book apparently so he's always telling me what Arnold Schwarzenegger would say to all my complaining. He couldn't speak to what other books they offered. He did say his axe murdering cell mate was into the self help books.
> 
> If you need to know about the food I've got the inside info on that as well.


Ha! The grandaddy of all fitness books
Schwarzenegger's "the Education of a Bodybuilder"

It's a good read, Arnold takes u through proper exercise from your teen years through your 80s. I recommend it. $3 used on amazon


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

mrpjfresh said:


> Man... so many mistakes in one ride. Picking up minors and not ending the trip *and* reporting once you discovered they were underage. Not having a proper dash camera that runs whenever the car is on. Giving them 5 stars instead of 1 and not reporting first after the ride ended on a slight sour note. Phew. Sorry to kick a man when he's down, but it's probably for the better to get out of this gig. It could have been much worse and hopefully this is the end of this matter. You might even be reactivated, but I'd take a long, hard look through these forums before hitting the road again.
> 
> And Gift of Fish is spot on. High school riders are probably some of the worst you can get. Typically they are emotionally and mental immature, entitled, broke and as deep as a puddle. No issue throwing you under the bus to ruin for job/life to save their own skin when an authority figure puts the even the lightest of squeezes on.


Exactly correct. And he could have been paid NOT to take them.

If this is all that happens, he got out extremely lucky. Cannot believe the drivers, who come to this forum, bragging like crazy about taking minors on a regular basis.

It's crystal clear how to handle these situations. There's even an "unaccompanied minor" option, to click, when canceling.


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

@Cold Fusion Does Amazon deliver to prisons? Is it Prime 1-day eligible?

Things are looking up after all, if so. Better plan on casing out some spots soon. ? ?

@MiamiKid but all those aggressive horn-honkers were going crazy behind me!


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

CT1 said:


> @Cold Fusion Does Amazon deliver to prisons? Is it Prime 1-day eligible?
> 
> Things are looking up after all, if so. Better plan on casing out some spots soon. ? ?
> 
> @MiamiKid but all those aggressive horn-honkers were going crazy behind me!


Good News: as per @MHR 's convict work-out buddy, the book is already available in the prison library.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

My buddy @CT1 is no liar. ???

Try pizza delievery?


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

Fair won't let me use their vehicle to deliver anything but Uber EATS orders ?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

R3drang3r said:


> If you go to jail they'll be riding your donkey all day long. 50 rides a day no problem.?


But would they tip him??


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

Of course. But only through the commissary app


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

CT1 said:


> Yesterday I picked up some high school kids and before realizing how young they were, I slid the start ride slider. I figured what the F, why not, what's the worst that can happen? Better than trying to kick them out and cause any potential issues.
> 
> One annoying issue was that my dash cam was not recording since I try to only record active rides and don't always forget to start/stop recording for each and every ride, and it's a bit awkward to start recording mid-ride. You probably know where this story is going.
> 
> ...


https://www.yahoo.com/news/uber-driver-arrested-trying-rob-home-customer-093650301.html


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

What are you trying to say?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Invisible said:


> I normally can sniff out the trolls. So I don't know. OP please post your screenshot of the ride.
> 
> But at least this one has educated new members not to take minors. I'm really sick of hearing, "Every other driver takes me or blah, blah, blah".


If you read all his posts in this thread there can be no other conclusion than he's trolling.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Invisible said:


> But would they tip him??


I suspect a "tip" of some sort will be offered or insisted upon ?


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

goneubering said:


> If you read all his posts in this thread there can be no other conclusion than he's trolling.


Are you calling me a liar? ?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/uber-driver-arrested-trying-rob-home-customer-093650301.html


This story is from April 2015.
I remember when it originally was reported


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> This story is from April 2015.
> I remember when it originally was reported


Whew had me sweating for a minute there


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

CT1 said:


> Whew had me sweating for a minute there


https://www.theguardian.com/technol...cused-of-burglary-attempt-at-passengers-house


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

Yeah that's... Not me... Hee..hee..heehee *nervous laugh*


----------



## ducktaleswoohoo (Aug 28, 2019)

since you 5 starred deny deny deny go to hub said you asked if they were 18 one said yes, you asked for i.d. one showed you one deny deny deny 

minors have no proof, uber has no proof you did your due dilligence completed the ride you thought had no issues hence your 5 star rating & you should be reactivated

next time avoid all schools & drive right by anytime you get the feeling too & always 1 star if any issues you have to get them first thats all that matters


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

goneubering said:


> This is Uber's fault because they need to figure out a real way to keep kids off the system but unfortunately you're the one who will take the hit.


Why would uber want to keep any paying customer Off the System
when the worse-case scenario is
a slight Reduction of an Over Supply Of Drivers?


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

I'm not sure if this post is for real. I don't pick up under-age. And no alcohol in my car. No weed. No drugs.


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

CT1 said:


> Yesterday I picked up some high school kids and before realizing how young they were, I slid the start ride slider. I figured what the F, why not, what's the worst that can happen? Better than trying to kick them out and cause any potential issues.


Beautiful.
Simply beautiful...


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

Chorch said:


> I have picked up teachers in high schools.


Boh-ring! Gtfoh with that shit. Tell us the real exciting stories.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

CT1 said:


> Yesterday I picked up some high school kids and before realizing how young they were, I slid the start ride slider. I figured what the F, why not, what's the worst that can happen? Better than trying to kick them out and cause any potential issues.
> 
> One annoying issue was that my dash cam was not recording since I try to only record active rides and don't always forget to start/stop recording for each and every ride, and it's a bit awkward to start recording mid-ride. You probably know where this story is going.
> 
> ...


THE POLICE ARE COMING TO EXPLAIN IT ALL TO YOU.

SOON.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

CT1 said:


> Oh well. I guess my r/s days are over. You guys were right. :'(''''


Bummer. I was hoping you could pull off the 50 jobs in one 12 hour shift.
I could never accomplish that on dayshift.
I could probably exceed it on the right nightshift, St Patrick's day or of course NYE.


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Bummer. I was hoping you could pull off the 50 jobs in one 12 hour shift.
> I could never accomplish that on dayshift.
> I could probably exceed it on the right nightshift, St Patrick's day or of course NYE.


Please say a prayer for me ?


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

goneubering said:


> This is Uber's fault because they need to figure out a real way to keep kids off the system but unfortunately you're the one who will take the hit.


They did figure out a way to keep kids off the system. Drivers.


----------



## Kolly1 (Jul 6, 2019)

CT1 said:


> Yesterday I picked up some high school kids and before realizing how young they were, I slid the start ride slider. I figured what the F, why not, what's the worst that can happen? Better than trying to kick them out and cause any potential issues.
> 
> One annoying issue was that my dash cam was not recording since I try to only record active rides and don't always forget to start/stop recording for each and every ride, and it's a bit awkward to start recording mid-ride. You probably know where this story is going.
> 
> ...


Your pax pulled a fast one on you. Either reported to Uber you picked up unaccompanied minors or most probably "driver car smelled of alcohol". Even if you had rated 5 stars, you should have formally lodged a complaint. Never let anything slip pass. GLH should help out


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

CT1 said:


> Are you calling me a liar? ?


No just a creative storyteller.


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

Kolly1 said:


> Your pax pulled a fast one on you. Either reported to Uber you picked up unaccompanied minors or most probably "driver car smelled of alcohol". Even if you had rated 5 stars, you should have formally lodged a complaint. Never let anything slip pass. GLH should help out


I know -- those pesky evil pax!! They always get you :i'm mad:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Yup . . . your explanation is being prepared Right Now.


See that sedan a half block down from your front door ? With the guy sitting in it . . .


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Yup . . . your explanation is being prepared Right Now.
> 
> See that sedan a half block down from your front door ? With the guy sitting in it . . .


"FBI"


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> "FBI"


No.
F.B. I. will dress up like gardeners with rakes.
Like a wino with a paper bag. Holding his police radio. That he talks into while pretending to take sips . . .

Cable repairman . . .
Slipping fiber optic camera cable through his wall . . .


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

I'd prefer FBI over the sheriff's department. FBI = white collar mini putt putt golf. Sheriff's = county or "****-me-in-the-ass state prison"


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

CT1 said:


> I'd prefer FBI over the sheriff's department. FBI = white collar mini putt putt golf. Sheriff's = county or "@@@@-me-in-the-ass state prison"


F.B.I. will get involved if they get enough child porn off your computer . . .
They are Almost done tracking your web searches through your I.S.P.( for the last 5 years)


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

????


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The Jeffery Epstein suite is Available i hear . . .

With New Sheets !


----------



## Korean Ant (Mar 30, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Is that "CYA" as in "See Ya" or "Cover Your Ass" or both? :roflmao:


He meant California Youth Authority is waiting for him ?


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

???????


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

goneubering said:


> No just a creative storyteller. :wink:


Hahaha


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Ok so I got this straight, you got a ping to pick up kid(s) at an elementary school. The little rug rats pile into your party wagon with music blaring and low and behold, jr. whips out an ice cold 6 pack of Bud Lite and lights up a joint and his girlfriend begins to strip right there in the back seat. All this is going on and you still think this is somehow going to end well AND earn you a 5 star rating. 

Let's start over....


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

I love watching old people get mad at the internet.
It's like going to the zoo.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

New Uber said:


> I'm not sure if this post is for real. I don't pick up under-age. And no alcohol in my car. No weed. No drugs.


It doesn't matter, really, because even if it's not real it serves the purpose of showing one example of what can go wrong with picking up unaccompanied minors.

Hell, I brought vodka in a thermos for a class trip. Friends brought mixers. We partied it up in the back of the school bus the whole ride to Lincoln Center in NYC... and shared with our music teacher on the way back! ....... ????


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> F.B.I. will get involved if they get enough child porn off your computer . . .


Well if there isn't enough on that computer they can just hop on over to @Ian Richard Markham 's computer.
I'm guessing that hard drive would be like xmas morning for the feds
.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Antvirus said:


> I love watching old people get mad at the internet.
> It's like going to the zoo.


Hey! The internet is cheap entertainment


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

ducktaleswoohoo said:


> since you 5 starred deny deny deny go to hub said you asked if they were 18 one said yes, you asked for i.d. one showed you one deny deny deny
> 
> minors have no proof, uber has no proof you did your due dilligence completed the ride you thought had no issues hence your 5 star rating & you should be reactivated
> 
> next time avoid all schools & drive right by anytime you get the feeling too & always 1 star if any issues you have to get them first thats all that matters


You must really be new. Uber doesn't need any proof.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

CT1 said:


> Boh-ring! Gtfoh with that shit. Tell us the real exciting stories.


?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

CT1 said:


> Went to the GLH and they told me my account is permanently deactivated and is final. They won't tell me any more.
> 
> I guess there's always Lyft.
> 
> ...


For California drivers, part of the settlement agreement in the O'Connor vs. Uber class action that Uber is asking the courts to approve is that Uber must tell drivers why they were deactivated. Your profile says west coast - if it's CA then you could at least insist on being told.

Having said that, though, I know that any UberLyft ride could be my last and if I did get canned over a false report I don't believe I would be looking back or doing any post-mortems. If Uber would not say why then I'd just say duck 'em and move on.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Is the OP the return of SadUber? I could see him having the same experience, except his car would be full of balls and one of the kids would’ve also been a hooker. ?


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

Thanks for that @The Gift of Fish, certainly helpful info. But just FYI if you haven't caught on, this thread is a level.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/what-are-your-most-embarrassing-worst-mistakes.348686/post-5336587


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Is the OP the return of SadUber? I could see him having the same experience, except his car would be full of balls and one of the kids would've also been a hooker. ?


I had the same thought about Sad Uber.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> F.B.I. will get involved if they get enough child porn off your computer . . .


You know, this is very funny.

For a spell, I had no idea what it was I wanted to do (Uber was on that list of possibilities) having come off a role that burned me out, and this was after jumping out of another role that was burning me out so I was just fking done with work.

Well for that spell, I worked at _______. I didn't stay long. But when I left, I had made friends. There are roughly 380ish employees in that one b&m.

So I ran into one recently and he tells me of some John I don't remember but most likely have seen in passing.

Well, he was arrested not once, but _twice._

The second time (all within a span of 6 months) was the FBI knocking. They all knew he wasn't coming back after that.

It was for

Child pornography.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

BigBadDriver said:


> Imagine that you can only get off by trolling on an Uber forum.
> 
> Well, if you're CT1 you dont have to imagine...


Not cool. You should remove that


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BigBadDriver said:


> Imagine that you can only get off by trolling on an Uber forum.
> 
> Well, if you're CT1 you dont have to imagine...


BIKINI PHOTOS NOT ALLOWED . . . .


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

My feelings are hurt ?

I mean, we all had fun, right?? ?

Except maybe @SinTaxERROR :rollseyes:

Or @R3drang3r ?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

CT1 said:


> My feelings are hurt ?


Can't hurt what doesn't exist.

?


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

Owwwww ? opsies:?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

CT1 said:


> Owwwww ? opsies:?


You're fine, ??

Way to edit ?


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

I agree that no one should be taking minors. They key is not to let them in the car. A few scenarios get pax the shaft:

-Open container
-food at bar close
-kid no car seat
-wait for my friend (anchors)
-group of five
-money losing destination (East Bay, San Jose, Pleasanton, Novato)
-attitude

Just crack the back window and talk to them.i don't get paid to educate them for Uber. $5 is for my gas and time wasted on going into a bad situation. It doesn't cover interacting with the pax.

I don't owe them any explanation. I simply have opted not to fulfil their request based on Uber. My favorite Uber Support experience ever was when Rohit asked my why I didn't want a rematch with a particular Rider. It got escalated to American support who reiterated that I needn't have a reason.

I can't emphasize it enough. Uber and Lyft do not pay us enough to enforce their stupid rules. Avoid conflict since no one respects us drivers and you aren't likely to get ANY help.



Invisible said:


> But would they tip him??


I would imagine that they would give him the shaft.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

make sure to file for Unemployment Benefits and get some free money at Ubers expense.

We always win unemployment cases.


----------



## Sid hartha (Jun 15, 2019)

Go to glh
As Rohit once told me there are two sides to every story. Say it with conviction. Channel trump. 
1. There is no age check so you can say you didn't know they were underage. If you knew, you wouldn't pick them up
2. What beer? I didn't see them drinking

3. Don't pick up kids again

Also to 1. I didn't get a good look at the pax. High school? I didn't know


----------



## TouchMe (Aug 21, 2019)

nouberipo said:


> There should be no reason any driver picks up students (against the TOS) yet Uber still sends pick ups to schools. So, when you say you "have no one to blame but yourself" you are wrong. Uber is responsible for sending the illegal ride to the driver. Just as they put a geofence around the airport they could do the same with destinations with the words HIGH SCHOOL in them. The majority of paxoles at a high school are likely, statistically, going to be under 18 thus again, UBER is aware of the problem but still dispatches these rides to drivers. With all of the technology Uber has and the games they play with the drivers app you KNOW they can curtail the high school student pick-up problem but won't as it is money in their pocket..... who cares about the safety/security/welfare of the drivers or paxoles as long as it translates into the almighty dollar for Uber and its investors.


WOW NICELY SAID, 100% agree


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

You're the 35 rides a day guy aren't you ? Lol. I guess you won't be bragging about your bonuses and how wonderful Uber is to the drivers any more ?

There's always GrubHub my friend. They have their own Grub hub forum. You could be the king. 

Letting little kids drink and party in your Ubermobile is a no no.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Multiple pax multiplies the chance of malfeasance.

One HS boy bad enough, but a group...you might as well have quit intentionally.


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

True


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

CT1 said:


> Oh he's saying Lyft is my other option because there's no way out of this deactivation?


See, this is example of how bright uber drivers are 



welikecamping said:


> Without corroborating evidence, (i.e., video) you are likely screwed. You accepted a ride knowing it was minors, then they started consuming alcohol in your car. IMHO, regardless of your innocence, it appears circumstances are not favorable. We all know who's side Uber is going to take.
> 
> Seems like switching to Lyft and not looking back is solid advice. Along with arming yourself with a camera, and never picking up kids again.


I bet the kid claimed "Uber driver made me drink beer"



nouberipo said:


> There should be no reason any driver picks up students (against the TOS) yet Uber still sends pick ups to schools. So, when you say you "have no one to blame but yourself" you are wrong. Uber is responsible for sending the illegal ride to the driver. Just as they put a geofence around the airport they could do the same with destinations with the words HIGH SCHOOL in them. The majority of paxoles at a high school are likely, statistically, going to be under 18 thus again, UBER is aware of the problem but still dispatches these rides to drivers. With all of the technology Uber has and the games they play with the drivers app you KNOW they can curtail the high school student pick-up problem but won't as it is money in their pocket..... who cares about the safety/security/welfare of the drivers or paxoles as long as it translates into the almighty dollar for Uber and its investors.


How can you blame uber?... geofance the highschools? what if it;s the cleaning lady?.... dude, drivers got to use common sense. Stop the "blame the dealer for my crack addiction" mentality.


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

dmoney155 said:


> See, this is example of how bright uber drivers are :smiles:


I see.... I agree, Uber drivers are notoriously gullible and react too quickly without all the info. Shame on them!

Those pesky Uber drivers!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

CT1 said:


> Thanks for that @The Gift of Fish, certainly helpful info. But just FYI if you haven't caught on, this thread is a level.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/what-are-your-most-embarrassing-worst-mistakes.348686/post-5336587


I hadn't read your "punchline" posts that gave the game away.

Posting a fake story and asking people for advice based on it is certainly very odd, but whatever floats your boat, I guess. ?‍♂


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

It is sad what some people do for attention.


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

Sowwy guys. :rollseyes:

I did it for @SinTaxERROR and @R3drang3r 's enjoyment ?


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

CT1 said:


> Sowwy guys. :rollseyes:
> 
> I did it for @SinTaxERROR and @R3drang3r 's enjoyment ?


Ok NaCI,

Whoops, auto - correct, I mean CT1

When can we expect your re-activation post, how you saved the day at the SF hub break room providing Himalayan "salt" to the reps Panera French onion soup when it lost its flavor

We are all still rooting for your 50 in 12.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

You're no SadUber.


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Ha! The grandaddy of all fitness books
> Schwarzenegger's "the Education of a Bodybuilder"
> 
> It's a good read, Arnold takes u through proper exercise from your teen years through your 80s. I recommend it. $3 used on amazon


I worked retail a billion years ago. A Schwarzenegger bodybuilding dvd was on clearance. Homie is a perv! Five solid minutes of him talking about how he "just kept coming and coming and coming". ?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

good your fired. best thing that will happen to you . lyft uber its impossible to earn a actual living get a real job .


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

Antvirus said:


> Hahaha
> View attachment 349924


What is that from? Second time I've seen him in this thread.


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

Rog'O Datto said:


> What is that from? Second time I've seen him in this thread.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## ducktaleswoohoo (Aug 28, 2019)

Seamus said:


> You must really be new. Uber doesn't need any proof.


4+ years 4000+ rides avg $40+ per ride deactivated 3 times,proof got me reactivated each time ; )

never for minors or false claims but each trip screensgotted 5+ times & evidence got me reactivated each time

proof of uber illegal activity tends to get their attention, audio recordings when you go to hub, videos, 50,000+ screenshots

but youre right they dont need proof but if pax just make up a story with no proof and 99% of your rides dont have issues theyll reactivate you


----------



## gabesdaddee (Dec 4, 2017)

CT1 said:


> Yesterday I picked up some high school kids and before realizing how young they were, I slid the start ride slider. I figured what the F, why not, what's the worst that can happen? Better than trying to kick them out and cause any potential issues.
> 
> One annoying issue was that my dash cam was not recording since I try to only record active rides and don't always forget to start/stop recording for each and every ride, and it's a bit awkward to start recording mid-ride. You probably know where this story is going.
> 
> ...


Poetic.


----------



## Italianrick (Oct 20, 2017)

nouberipo said:


> There should be no reason any driver picks up students (against the TOS) yet Uber still sends pick ups to schools. So, when you say you "have no one to blame but yourself" you are wrong. Uber is responsible for sending the illegal ride to the driver. Just as they put a geofence around the airport they could do the same with destinations with the words HIGH SCHOOL in them. The majority of paxoles at a high school are likely, statistically, going to be under 18 thus again, UBER is aware of the problem but still dispatches these rides to drivers. With all of the technology Uber has and the games they play with the drivers app you KNOW they can curtail the high school student pick-up problem but won't as it is money in their pocket..... who cares about the safety/security/welfare of the drivers or paxoles as long as it translates into the almighty dollar for Uber and its investors.


Well I have taken and picked up many other pax to schools such as teachers, maintenance workers, cafeteria staff secretaries, and yes even seniors. So to ban schools would not be fair to all the leagal age pax. I take quite a few of them


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Rog'O Datto said:


> What is that from? Second time I've seen him in this thread.





Antvirus said:


> View attachment 350114


Clockwork Orange


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> Clockwork Orange


I've always meant to watch that, guess I have to now.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Rog'O Datto said:


> I've always meant to watch that, guess I have to now.


It's a Stanley Kubrick film, so that means you have to watch it twice. Once clean and sober, and once "under the influence". The former will allow you to understand it, the latter enjoy it. ??


----------



## Taxi818 (Jan 31, 2017)

I hope you are reactivated. This is a shame. But ask them. Who is the adult with you. Answer no one. Sorry. No can take you. Simple. Move on to next ride. Let Uber know unaccompanied minor. Easy. Still hate to hear when drivers can’t use common sense. These little gen Z kids.


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

Thanks.

Let's take a moment of silence to pray for my reactivation.

Lettuce pray:

God, grant me the serenity to accept every ping like the ant that I am, courage to shuffle entitled pax and unaccompanied minors, and wisdom to know how to chase the surge.


----------



## LoLo SF (Jul 12, 2019)

nouberipo said:


> There should be no reason any driver picks up students (against the TOS) yet Uber still sends pick ups to schools. So, when you say you "have no one to blame but yourself" you are wrong. Uber is responsible for sending the illegal ride to the driver. Just as they put a geofence around the airport they could do the same with destinations with the words HIGH SCHOOL in them. The majority of paxoles at a high school are likely, statistically, going to be under 18 thus again, UBER is aware of the problem but still dispatches these rides to drivers. With all of the technology Uber has and the games they play with the drivers app you KNOW they can curtail the high school student pick-up problem but won't as it is money in their pocket..... who cares about the safety/security/welfare of the drivers or paxoles as long as it translates into the almighty dollar for Uber and its investors.


They could require the passenger to submit a photo id when activating an account. They should also have the passenger's photo on their account so we can verify. No ID - no account.


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

CT1 said:


> God, grant me the serenity to accept every ping like the ant that I am, courage to shuffle entitled pax and unaccompanied minors, and wisdom to know how to chase the surge.


Antmen...
Shit I meant Amen.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

God did help you on this one. You're deactivated I think that's a pretty big sign to move on.!?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

LoLo SF said:


> They could require the passenger to submit a photo id when activating an account. They should also have the passenger's photo on their account so we can verify. No ID - no account.


Except you can order an U/L for someone else.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

M


Antvirus said:


> View attachment 350114


Milk.
( should we TELL him ?)


----------



## 4000 rides (Feb 9, 2019)

CT1 said:


> No, happened on a Uber ride


Hoo boy, well part of the problem is obvious...


----------



## TouchMe (Aug 21, 2019)

nouberipo said:


> There should be no reason any driver picks up students (against the TOS) yet Uber still sends pick ups to schools. So, when you say you "have no one to blame but yourself" you are wrong. Uber is responsible for sending the illegal ride to the driver. Just as they put a geofence around the airport they could do the same with destinations with the words HIGH SCHOOL in them. The majority of paxoles at a high school are likely, statistically, going to be under 18 thus again, UBER is aware of the problem but still dispatches these rides to drivers. With all of the technology Uber has and the games they play with the drivers app you KNOW they can curtail the high school student pick-up problem but won't as it is money in their pocket..... who cares about the safety/security/welfare of the drivers or paxoles as long as it translates into the almighty dollar for Uber and its investors.


AGAIN AMAZINGLY WELL SAID, YOU MUST WORK IN PR... YOU SHOULD BE OUR UNION BOSS WHEN WE FORM, WE NEED WELL SPOKEN LEADER LIKE YOURSELF!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

nouberipo said:


> There should be no reason any driver picks up students (against the TOS) yet Uber still sends pick ups to schools. So, when you say you "have no one to blame but yourself" you are wrong. Uber is responsible for sending the illegal ride to the driver. Just as they put a geofence around the airport they could do the same with destinations with the words HIGH SCHOOL in them. The majority of paxoles at a high school are likely, statistically, going to be under 18 thus again, UBER is aware of the problem but still dispatches these rides to drivers. With all of the technology Uber has and the games they play with the drivers app you KNOW they can curtail the high school student pick-up problem but won't as it is money in their pocket..... who cares about the safety/security/welfare of the drivers or paxoles as long as it translates into the almighty dollar for Uber and its investors.


You make a solid point because I have accidentally picked up high schoolers before and didn't realize until halfway through the trip.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> You make a solid point because I have accidentally picked up high schoolers before and didn't realize until halfway through the trip.


That would certainly limit the amount of minors, but there are still staff who ping rides from these buildings. Geo fencing won't really help, they will just walk across the street.

Someone else said it best, safety is in Uber's "best interest", unless it interferes with their pockets

Most drivers on the road don't care to ask, because in most states you can transport minors, it's against ToS but, the rider could care less and neither could most drivers unless they've been in a sticky situation, which really is very unlikely


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Italianrick said:


> Well I have taken and picked up many other pax to schools such as teachers, maintenance workers, cafeteria staff secretaries, and yes even seniors. So to ban schools would not be fair to all the leagal age pax. I take quite a few of them


My experience has been about 90% of high school passengers were not 18 so I stopped wasting my time. Now any request from a high school is an immediate cancel for me.


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

Almost 10 pages!


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

CT1 said:


> Almost 10 pages!


Have they reactivated you yet?
(I haven't read all 10 pages of this thread)


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

We are in the process of praying for it.

Please join in.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/cant...ctivation-without-warning.348621/post-5340502


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Dear Jesus and Baby Jesus, please help bring CTI to his ultimate deliverance.


----------



## DaFu (May 20, 2019)

BigBadJohn said:


> Get your affairs in order. Then turn youself in to your local authorities. Typically it's 5-10 years for your crimes.


Great advice. And he registers as sex offender for life... yes his whole salty life


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

CT1 said:


> Almost 10 pages!


You might just pass the number of pages from the overly detailed TSS thread.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

CT1 said:


> Yesterday I picked up some high school kids and before realizing how young they were, I slid the start ride slider. I figured what the F, why not, what's the worst that can happen? Better than trying to kick them out and cause any potential issues.
> 
> One annoying issue was that my dash cam was not recording since I try to only record active rides and don't always forget to start/stop recording for each and every ride, and it's a bit awkward to start recording mid-ride. You probably know where this story is going.
> 
> ...


Don't pick up kids from any school. I will go and pull up. If it's staff. I will stop for them no problem. If it's kids, just wave at them. Cancel and app off.

Uber does not care about what excuse you may have if anything go's wrong. Be aware of that!


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

nouberipo said:


> There should be no reason any driver picks up students (against the TOS) yet Uber still sends pick ups to schools. So, when you say you "have no one to blame but yourself" you are wrong. Uber is responsible for sending the illegal ride to the driver. Just as they put a geofence around the airport they could do the same with destinations with the words HIGH SCHOOL in them. The majority of paxoles at a high school are likely, statistically, going to be under 18 thus again, UBER is aware of the problem but still dispatches these rides to drivers. With all of the technology Uber has and the games they play with the drivers app you KNOW they can curtail the high school student pick-up problem but won't as it is money in their pocket..... who cares about the safety/security/welfare of the drivers or paxoles as long as it translates into the almighty dollar for Uber and its investors.


I refused a ride at a high school that uber sent me to. The kid said he was not 18 and i cancelled the ride,it showed $3.75 fee then i stopped to call uber which you must do immediately after canceling ride for rider safety and to cover their ass. They said they couldn't find the ride in question and my fee dissapeared along with the trip not more than 10 minutes after the cancel. Something smells fishy in ubertown.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Merc49 said:


> I refused a ride at a high school that uber sent me to. The kid said he was not 18 and i cancelled the ride,it showed $3.75 fee then i stopped to call uber which you must do immediately after canceling ride for rider safety and to cover their ass. They said they couldn't find the ride in question and my fee dissapeared along with the trip not more than 10 minutes after the cancel. Something smells fishy in ubertown.


EVERYTHING
SMELLS FISHY
IN UBERTOWN.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Merc49 said:


> I refused a ride at a high school that uber sent me to. The kid said he was not 18 and i cancelled the ride,it showed $3.75 fee then i stopped to call uber which you must do immediately after canceling ride for rider safety and to cover their ass. They said they couldn't find the ride in question and my fee dissapeared along with the trip not more than 10 minutes after the cancel. Something smells fishy in ubertown.


If you had a screenshot of the trip info page right after you accepted the trip, you would have the trip ID number as proof. Give Rohit the number, maybe with some other details as well, and suddenly he'll find it.


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

'That Luber driver bought the beer for me'

If Uber was around 40 years ago I'd throw some schmuck under a bus.


----------



## Uber-licious (May 22, 2015)

CT1 said:


> Yesterday I picked up some high school kids and before realizing how young they were, I slid the start ride slider. I figured what the F, why not, what's the worst that can happen? Better than trying to kick them out and cause any potential issues.
> 
> One annoying issue was that my dash cam was not recording since I try to only record active rides and don't always forget to start/stop recording for each and every ride, and it's a bit awkward to start recording mid-ride. You probably know where this story is going.
> 
> ...


Good idea, go to a GLH and tell them you allowed a minor to consume alcohol in your car. They'll reactivate you on the spot.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

TomTheAnt said:


> Kind of pointless guessing here since we don't know what the deactivation is for. As has been said, go to GLH and see what happens. However, if the suspension/deactivation is due to something that happened on that ride, you walked into that one yourself. Driving minors around is not a good thing at all and when you noticed they were just that, the ride should have ended right there, preferrably not even started. With a report to Uber, to boot.
> 
> One thing I do have a beef with is the fact that the account holders are not being held accountable for this crap. You need to be 18 to open an account, so if these kids were not 18, it was one of their parents, friend over 18 or who ever, that ordered the ride. They should pay a price. But yeah..., we know who comes first in this scheme, so...
> 
> And for a *very* good reason! :roflmao:


 Per Uber: "A rider must be at least 18 years of age to have an *Uber* account and request rides. Anyone under 18 must be accompanied by someone 18 years of age or older on any ride." Account holder's are forbidden to arrange rides for unaccompanied minors. Period!


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

If you smell a complaint is going to happen, you have to do it before the pax


----------



## Uberdriv18 (Apr 13, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> Your next move is to start preparing your resume.
> 
> 1. I did 37 rides in 10. 5 hours. Bet I can do 50 in 12.
> 2. I can change an O2 sensor in 15 minutes.
> ...


Here's a resume, my mommy paid my way through college cook me lunch breakfast dinner paid my cell phone and car payments slaved underpaid mechanics to fix my car or shed fake tears to Mommy and Daddy for a new car when my other car stopped driving because of a dead battery. Went to college didn't pay attention drink too much and socialized more than studied but kept a poker face the whole way through and started earning six figures in my first year of my career that was only given to me because I did extra-curricular favors and flirted with the hiring managers. Take notes.


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

@Uberdriv18 you could use a class or 15 in English/punctuation to polish up that resume


----------



## KarmaKool (Dec 30, 2016)

CT1 said:


> Yesterday I picked up some high school kids and before realizing how young they were, I slid the start ride slider. I figured what the F, why not, what's the worst that can happen? Better than trying to kick them out and cause any potential issues.
> 
> One annoying issue was that my dash cam was not recording since I try to only record active rides and don't always forget to start/stop recording for each and every ride, and it's a bit awkward to start recording mid-ride. You probably know where this story is going.
> 
> ...


IF you allowed him to get out b4 reaching the destination, his parents might have reported you for that...that's terrible that they wont tell you the why...


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

True. Please pray for my reactivation.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

CT1 said:


> True. Please pray for my reactivation.


*Organ playing in background*

And now let us pray.

Lord, please forgive CT1, for he not known what he do. For he not ment to fall to the sin of not canceling on underage pax. For he succumbed to the temptation of not kicking out the brats when opening beer in the car. And the worst, the wickedness of 5*ing and not reporting the pax.

Please grant him the wisdom of the shuffle.

In Dara's name we pray,
Amen.


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

The organ was a nice touch for sure.

Very classy!!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

CT1 said:


> The organ was a nice touch for sure.
> 
> Very classy!!


Hammond B3 into a Leslie rotational speaker...


----------



## Knowitall (Sep 19, 2019)

@CT1 so what happened?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Knowitall said:


> @CT1 so what happened?


CT1 was banned 2 weeks ago

Don't worry though, he'll be back with a new account soon ?


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> CT1 was banned 2 weeks ago
> 
> Don't worry though, he'll be back with a new account soon ?


------------------------
I am curious - how do you know he was banned ?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> ------------------------
> I am curious - how do you know he was banned ?


Try viewing his profile. It's gone.


----------



## Oceanpro (Aug 28, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> It all depends on what the complaint is. For all you know, the kid with the beer was seen by a friend if his parents' and told them that he found the beer in your car or that you gave it to him.


 Take it from a former School Bus Driver, They will always believe the kid. Without a Video, You are screwed. I cant tell you how many drivers have been accused of inapproiate behavior . Thank God for Video and the Teamsters Union. In 99.9% of the cases The Kid was lying. Btw Nothing happends to the kid. NEVER pick up anyone without the video running.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Oceanpro said:


> Take it from a former School Bus Driver, They will always believe the kid. Without a Video, You are screwed. I cant tell you how many drivers have been accused of inapproiate behavior . Thank God for Video and the Teamsters Union. In 99.9% of the cases The Kid was lying. Btw Nothing happends to the kid. NEVER pick up anyone without the video running.


In the case of a bus driver, yeah. They believe the kid.

Let the kid accuse a family member when the family is part of the town's history and the molester is a "respected member of the community", and your theory falls apart.

Your point is correct, though. Everything in this job is about CYA.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Try viewing his profile. It's gone.


 Which profile, he had three??


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

R3drang3r said:


> Which profile, he had three??


And methinks already a new one! Pretty sure.


----------



## Uber_Paul83 (Mar 4, 2019)

Ohhh boo hoo, next time follow the rules and this kinda thing won’t happen.


----------



## Parker000 (Aug 13, 2019)

..people still don't realize this is a troll post?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Parker000 said:


> ..people still don't realize this is a troll post?


LOL, once it was exposed as BS the Mods should lock it. Some apparently didn't get the memo.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

CT1 said:


> Yesterday I picked up some high school kids and before realizing how young they were, I slid the start ride slider. I figured what the F, why not, what's the worst that can happen? Better than trying to kick them out and cause any potential issues.
> 
> One annoying issue was that my dash cam was not recording since I try to only record active rides and don't always forget to start/stop recording for each and every ride, and it's a bit awkward to start recording mid-ride. You probably know where this story is going.
> 
> ...


I wish you would have called me ( or someone knowledgeable) cause I would have talked you out of doing it.

I used to do it, and got lucky no mishaps. But, I quite while I'm ahead, I point blank refuse unaccompanied minors.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

nouberipo said:


> There should be no reason any driver picks up students (against the TOS) yet Uber still sends pick ups to schools. So, when you say you "have no one to blame but yourself" you are wrong. Uber is responsible for sending the illegal ride to the driver. Just as they put a geofence around the airport they could do the same with destinations with the words HIGH SCHOOL in them. The majority of paxoles at a high school are likely, statistically, going to be under 18 thus again, UBER is aware of the problem but still dispatches these rides to drivers. With all of the technology Uber has and the games they play with the drivers app you KNOW they can curtail the high school student pick-up problem but won't as it is money in their pocket..... who cares about the safety/security/welfare of the drivers or paxoles as long as it translates into the almighty dollar for Uber and its investors.


There are more than students at a high school. I picked up a few teachers and the occasional parent at them.

Think


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> There are more than students at a high school. I picked up a few teachers and the occasional parent at them.
> 
> Think


I did pick up a teacher's aide as a 2nd rider on a pool ride once. Dumb bunny climbed into my car with a posterboard full of GLITTER, and didn't understand why I and the other pax demanded she GTFO.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> I picked up a few teachers.


Did you frequent a favorite "Teacher Bar"? How were they? What was the best pick up lines that worked on them? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

CT1 said:


> Yesterday I picked up some high school kids and before realizing how young they were, I slid the start ride slider. I figured what the F, why not, what's the worst that can happen? Better than trying to kick them out and cause any potential issues.
> 
> One annoying issue was that my dash cam was not recording since I try to only record active rides and don't always forget to start/stop recording for each and every ride, and it's a bit awkward to start recording mid-ride. You probably know where this story is going.
> 
> ...


Play stupid games, win stupid prizes.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

9 Lives, err, 9 Reactivations(tm)


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

tmart said:


> Can someone say what would happen to Average Joe Uber driver if he picked up a couple of 14 year old kids after soccer practice and brought them home but on the way he was plowed by a drunk driver and the passengers were killed, what would the future look like for that Uber driver, even if the accident was not 100% his fault. With the driver's insurance or Ubers Insurance even cover the situation, could I be sued by the parents? Also assume that the offender has no assets and no insurance. What then


You are fu**ed. That's what would happen.


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

CT1 said:


> Oh he's saying Lyft is my other option because there's no way out of this deactivation?


Please file a arbitration claim, talk to your local legal advocacy group for pro bono legal help. Settle for 5 k. Move on.??!
Or go to hub with arbitration papers and tel them if they don't reactivate, papers will be filed. 
Good luck.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

CT1 said:


> Yesterday I picked up some high school kids and before realizing how young they were, I slid the start ride slider. I figured what the F, why not, what's the worst that can happen? Better than trying to kick them out and cause any potential issues.
> 
> One annoying issue was that my dash cam was not recording since I try to only record active rides and don't always forget to start/stop recording for each and every ride, and it's a bit awkward to start recording mid-ride. You probably know where this story is going.
> 
> ...


What did you expect would happen? Yes, you deserve to be deactivated.

No explanation needed. Why? Because you should know the reason. If not? You're too undereducated to drive rideshare.

Follow the law or deal with the consequences.

My two cents.
?



I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> Please file a arbitration claim, talk to your local legal advocacy group for pro bono legal help. Settle for 5 k. Move on.??!
> Or go to hub with arbitration papers and tel them if they don't reactivate, papers will be filed.
> Good luck.


Does not deserve to be activated. Period.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> What did you expect would happen? Yes, you deserve to be deactivated.
> 
> No explanation needed. Why? Because you should know the reason. If not? You're too undereducated to drive rideshare.
> 
> ...


Not to self never ask MiamiKid for help.

Me:
"Man I think I'm getting a mole on my arm."

MiamiKid:
"You mean that tumor, definitely looks cancerous from over here."


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Tell Uber you have dash cam footage and plan on using in a small claims court for wrongful deactivation of not restored with 24 over a false accusation and their unwillingness to hear your case. Sorry AF company...


----------



## Kolly1 (Jul 6, 2019)

There is more to this. Either you were deactivated for a previous violation that was just reported or the high school kids accused you of something else cos no high school kid will call uber to say a driver picked me up and I'm less than 18.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

MHR said:


> Actually I don't know if there's a way out.
> 
> I would suggest going to the nearest GLH and speaking with someone in person.


OP hasn't posted for two months. Looks like he's toast.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Tell Uber you have dash cam footage and plan on using in a small claims court for wrongful deactivation of not restored with 24 over a false accusation and their unwillingness to hear your case. Sorry AF company...





Kolly1 said:


> There is more to this. Either you were deactivated for a previous violation that was just reported or the high school kids accused you of something else cos no high school kid will call uber to say a driver picked me up and I'm less than 18.





goneubering said:


> OP hasn't posted for two months. Looks like he's toast.


It was a joke thread to see how many people would support him or hate on him.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

MHR said:


> Lyft?


Lyft has fallen from grace and has become Dyrt now. OP can get regular part time job or food delivery.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> It was a joke thread to see how many people would support him or hate on him.


Oh. Then I hate him.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

MHR said:


> Lyft?


You know I really hate this. Like the other day when I was FLIPPING OUT, the only conversation here is either 'quit'....or 'drive Lyft'. None of this is helpful in the moment.



SinTaxERROR said:


> I warned you in another post the other day about deactivation. You should have heeded my warning. But your cocky attitude got in the way.
> 
> So here it is, just like I predicted it would be, your deactivation thread.
> 
> ...


This is just downright cruel.

Does anyone here have anything resembling compassion?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> You know I really hate this. Like the other day when I was FLIPPING OUT, the only conversation here is either 'quit'....or 'drive Lyft'. None of this is helpful in the moment.
> 
> 
> This is just downright cruel.
> ...


Foxy, CT1 put a joke post. Sintax is gone and I wasnt his biggest fan either.

CT1 told a bunch of us ahead of time .


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> It was a joke thread to see how many people would support him or hate on him.


Putz deserves to be deactivated then...


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

I was smoking crack while driving a bunch of unaccompanied toddlers around without car seats. I was also blasting nickleback the whole time. Will I get deactivated?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

goneubering said:


> OP hasn't posted for two months. Looks like he's toast.


OP joined the forum August 22, posted hard, and burned out fast.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> Please file a arbitration claim, talk to your local legal advocacy group for pro bono legal help. Settle for 5 k. Move on.??!
> Or go to hub with arbitration papers and tel them if they don't reactivate, papers will be filed.
> Good luck.


you can file a small claims suit which is more likely to win in than an arbitration judge that is picked by Uber


----------



## Eddie Dingle (Sep 23, 2019)

AlmostPopcornTime said:


> Say no to crack, and yes to popcorn!


say no to nickelback


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Greenfox said:


> You know I really hate this. Like the other day when I was FLIPPING OUT, the only conversation here is either 'quit'....or 'drive Lyft'. None of this is helpful in the moment.
> 
> 
> This is just downright cruel.
> ...


Sometimes compassion can appear cruel.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

goneubering said:


> OP hasn't posted for two months. Looks like he's toast.





goneubering said:


> Oh. Then I hate him. :smiles:





Coachman said:


> OP joined the forum August 22, posted hard, and burned out fast.


?

Been busy.

Only real news I have as of late is... Out of the blue I've been seeing more and more multiplier surges lately.


----------

